# [E17] enlightenment z cvs

## Insenic

Zacząłem niedawno testowanie różnych środowisk graficznych; długo było to XFCE4, potem chwilkę gnome (chociaż nie przypadło mi ono do gustu), teraz chciłem spróbować kde. 

Jak stworzyć takie menu kde zamias standardowego? (troche poza tematem, ale sam nie mogę znaleźć rozwiązania)

Jak włączyć plazmę? 

http://vladoboss.softver.org.mk/mg2/index.php?id=56

http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=search2zq.png

Co wogóle o niej sądzicie? Ktoś tego używa?Last edited by Insenic on Fri Jan 13, 2006 2:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bat

 *Quote:*   

> Jak stworzyć takie menu kde zamias standardowego? 

 

niestety nie obejdzie się bez hackowania źródeł kde i rekompilacji.

Musisz poszukać patcha, który wprowadza takie elementy do menu, o ile ta zrzutka to nie mockup  :Smile: )

a co do plasmy - tak naprawdę to jeszcze jej nie ma ... będzie dopiero w kde 4 ... 

regs

bat

----------

## Ratman

Plasma jest narazie na papierze, a czy ładna to kwestia gustu i fakt KDE 4 dopiero

----------

## joker

poszukaj na http://kde-apps.org w seksji KDE Improvements

----------

## spiker

te wszystkie screeny to mockupy:) niestety musisz poczekać na KDE4. Jeśli lubisz "ładne rzeczy" to polecam enlightenment DR 17 (popatrz tu www.enlightenment.org i tu www.get-e.org). Co prawda nie wyszła żadna oficjalna wersja, ale można pobrać e17 z CVS (w obecnej fazie e17 jest w pełni używalne - wiem bo uzywam od ponad 3 miesięcy).

----------

## YANOUSHek

Popieram spiker'a - ENLIGHTENMENT DR17 jest narazie najładniej wyglądającym WM, a przy okazji nie wymaga bardzo wydajnego sprzętu. Jest w pełni stabilny - nie wykrzacza się, ale jest kilka bugów, które nie przeszkadzają w codziennej pracy, tylko trochę uprzykrzają życie - przykłady:

1. Przy starcie E17 moje torsmo zawsze odpala się z obramowaniem - muszę je zamknąć i odpalić jeszcze raz, wtedy nie ma ramki.

2. Mój firefox otwiera się zmaksymalizowany, ale jego obramowanie jest mniejsze - muszę go odminimalizować i zmaksymalizować jeszcze raz ;)

I to tyle z błędów, które mi przeszkadzają.

Naprawdę polecam spróbować, bo warto. Projekt rozwija się prężnie i możliwe, że niedługo ujrzymy jakieś pierwsze wydanie beta, czy cuś :P

----------

## rasheed

Ja rozumiem, że można lubić jakiś program ale żeby już tak koloryzować? Sam używam czasami E17 ale to co napisał YANOUSHek mnie rozbawiło  :Wink: 

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Jest w pełni stabilny - nie wykrzacza się,

 

E17? Stabilne? Jeżeli Ci się uda skompilować to masz średnie szanse, że nie wykrzaczy Ci się zaraz po odpaleniu. Nie mówiąc o regularnych segfaultach. To po prostu nie jest stabilna aplikacja, CVS.

 *Quote:*   

> Projekt rozwija się prężnie

 

Rozwija się prężnie? Owszem, ostatnio trochę przyśpieszył ale na Boga, on jest wolniej rozwijany od Psi!

Pozdrawiam, Mikołaj Klimek.

www.mklimek.org

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> E17? Stabilne? Jeżeli Ci się uda skompilować to masz średnie szanse, że nie wykrzaczy Ci się zaraz po odpaleniu. Nie mówiąc o regularnych segfaultach. To po prostu nie jest stabilna aplikacja, CVS.

 

Hmm... ja od jakichś 3 miesięcy nie mam zainstalowanego żadnego innego środowiska graficznego (nie licząć czystych Xów) i jakoś nic mi się nie dzieje. Jeśli nie wierzysz, to mogę Cię do siebie zaprosić... Żadnych segfaultów, żadnego wykrzaczania przy odpalaniu.

Owszem problem z kompilacją jest, tzn. zdarza się, że coś się gdzieś pozmienia i wszystko przestaje działać, jednak w miarę szybko jest to naprawiane - kiedyś musiałem czekać 2 dni (ale to był jednorazowy przypadek). Co prawda nie kompiluję E codziennie (tak jak niektórzy) jeśli nie znajduję czegoś, co mnie irytuje w wersji aktualnie posiadanej, to czekam aż pojawi się jakaś funkcjonalnośc, która mi się podoba, przed kompilowaniem.

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> Rozwija się prężnie? Owszem, ostatnio trochę przyśpieszył ale na Boga, on jest wolniej rozwijany od Psi!

 

Oczywiście. Sam projekt jest już prowadzony od bardzo, bardzo, bardzo (jeszcze parę razy bardzo) dawna i wcalę się nie dziwię (pisanie w czystym C i tworzenie obiektów graficznych z eventami wcale nie należy do najmilszych), jednak od kilku miesięcy prawie codziennie jest dodawana jakaś funkcjonalność. Przeważnie coś znikomego jak np.: zmiany kursora w rogach okienek, ale pojawiają się też bardziej skomplikowane rzeczy - wybór różnych rodzajów obraowań dla różnych typów okienek (chyba z 6 ustawień) - to najnowsza dodana funkcjonalność (z dnia 10.01.2006).

Nie wróżę zakończenia projektu w najbliższych miesiącach, ani może nawet w tym roku, ale muszę przyznać, że wcale nie narzekam na tempo rozwoju. Nie należę do ludzi niecierpliwych i mogę trochę poczekać, zwłaszcza na coś, co później zwala ludzi z nóg - Engage! :D

----------

## spiker

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E17? Stabilne? 
> 
> 

 

Żeby nie mówić dużo powiem LOL!!!!!!

Nie wiesz o czym mówisz. Widać dawnoooooo nie użuwałeś e. Przez ostati miesiąc miałem może ze cztery segfaltulty, ale były one spowodowane tylko i wyłącznie zmianami w modułach.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jeżeli Ci się uda skompilować to masz średnie szanse, że nie wykrzaczy Ci się zaraz po odpaleniu. Nie mówiąc o regularnych segfaultach. To po prostu nie jest stabilna aplikacja, CVS.
> 
> 

 

Robie robie update e z cvs co 3, 4 dni i za każdym razem kompilacja się kończyła sukcesem (przez ostatni miesiąc).

PS. jeżeli wykłada Ci sie kompilacja to raczej wina jest po twojej stronie (być może wina konfiguracji twojego systemu). Pomyśl o tym bo są osoby takie jak ja które nie mają z e problemów.

----------

## rasheed

 *spiker wrote:*   

> Przez ostati miesiąc miałem może ze cztery segfaltulty

 

O 4 za dużo.

----------

## Insenic

Może macie jakieś własne screenshoty z e17?

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> Może macie jakieś własne screenshoty z e17?

 

Screenshotów znajdziesz dużo tutaj:

http://www3.get-e.org/Screenshots/User_Submitted/

Jednak nie oddają one tego jak to wszystko działa. Najważniejsze są efekty animowane... polecam spróbować zainstalować - trwa to tylko chwilkę.

----------

## spiker

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> O 4 za dużo.

 

Czy mam Ci przypomnieć że E17 jest jeszcze w fazie budowy??.

Poza tym skasowałem pliki konfiguracyjne modułów i już po segfaultach, załadowałem je od nowa i wszystko gra.

PS jeśli chcesz mieć stabilne środowisko to polecam konsole  :Smile:  (tam segfaultów możesz szukać do woli ).

----------

## yoshi314

 *Quote:*   

> E17? Stabilne? Jeżeli Ci się uda skompilować to masz średnie szanse, że nie wykrzaczy Ci się zaraz po odpaleniu.

 heh przez ten post poczułem sie jak w czepku urodzony - e17 padło mi tylko raz kiedy coś przekombinowałem z ustawieniami w dodatkowych programach.

e17 jak na kod z cvs jest zadziwiajaco starannie napisane. az strach pomyslec co bedzie jak pojawi sie kiedys wersja oficjalnie nazywana "stable". poza tym tempo rozwoju tez mnie cieszy. od kiedy chlopaki zabrali sie za implementowanie konkretnej funkcjonalnosci do E, rozwoj desktopu nabral niesamowitego tempa - jakies pol roku temu tematy do e17 mozna bylo policzyc na palcach jednej dloni. a o modulach i dodatkach nie wspomne.

----------

## _troll_

 *rasheed wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Projekt rozwija się prężnie 
> 
> Rozwija się prężnie? Owszem, ostatnio trochę przyśpieszył ale na Boga, on jest wolniej rozwijany od Psi!

 [OT]rotfl  :Smile:  prawda to, prawda, choc mogloby sie zdawac ze niemozliwe  :Very Happy:  [/OT]

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## BeteNoire

On się tak rozwija prężnie jak segfaultuje :/ Próby zmiany modułów i tematów = crash. Niedopracowane tematy, dziwaczna konfiguracja... Wybaczcie OT ale poraz kolejny się rozczarowuję E17  :Mad:   :Confused: 

----------

## milu

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> On się tak rozwija prężnie jak segfaultuje :/ Próby zmiany modułów i tematów = crash. Niedopracowane tematy, dziwaczna konfiguracja... Wybaczcie OT ale poraz kolejny się rozczarowuję E17  

 

[OT]Bo za bardzo się napaliłeś na niego. Obecnie działa jak działa i do wersji stabilnej jeszcze sporo czasu brakuje więc nie oczekuj, że nie będzie problemów. 2 m-ce temu jak się bawiłem E17 przez jakiś miesiąc segfault zdarzył mi sie 2 razy i niespecjalnie się tym przejąłem bo to jest ciągle wersja rozwojowa.[/OT]

Skończcie offtopicować, lepiej założyć nowy wątek o E17 albo zmieńcie tytuł wątku na jakiś bardziej odpowiadający tematowi...

----------

## argasek

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> E17? Stabilne? Jeżeli Ci się uda skompilować to masz średnie szanse, że nie wykrzaczy Ci się zaraz po odpaleniu. Nie mówiąc o regularnych segfaultach. To po prostu nie jest stabilna aplikacja, CVS.

 

Przy całym moim zachwycie wizualną stroną E17, niestety zmuszony jestem poprzeć Rasheeda. Znajomy pokazywał mi to na swoim Slackware, ale sypało się. Jak dla mnie na tyle, że do codziennej pracy bym tego nie był w stanie używać. Generalnie: za rok E17 ma szansę zostać moim menadżerem okien, ale pewnie do tego czasu będzie już KDE 4.

----------

## Ratman

Mozna przetestowac kompletną dystrybucję:

http://www.elivecd.org/

----------

## spiker

można, ale ona nie odzwierciedla zawartości dzisiejszego e - jest trochę nie na czasie.

i jeszcze pytanko:P Czy mi się coś popieprzyło czy od dziś run command jest zaraz pod favorite Applications? (LPM)

----------

## rasheed

 *spiker wrote:*   

> Czy mam Ci przypomnieć że E17 jest jeszcze w fazie budowy??.

 

I co z tego?

Mnie nie obchodzi to w jakiej fazie jest, może być nawet w ekstazie. E17 nie jest stabilne, a to, że jest beta nie znaczy, że jest nie-stabilne ale inaczej (czyli stabilne).

Pozdrawiam, Mikołaj Klimek.

www.mklimek.org

----------

## Maqlik

E17 prubowalem zainstalowac wiele razy, korzystalem z tego opisu http://www.linux.rk.edu.pl/art_128.html i szczerze powiem... tego srodowiska jeszcze na swoim kompie dzialajacego nie widzialem. Ostatni raz probowalem go instalowac jakies 3 miesiace temu... czyzby od tego czasu sie cos zmienilo?

----------

## evilav

Ja na nowo zainstalowanym Gentoo2005.1 odrazu pierwsze co to E17. I do tej pory ani razu żadnej zwiechy czy czegoś podobnego!! Nie wiem z kąd Wy to bierzecie. A jestem prawie nowicjuszem w dziedzinie Linux-ów. Jeszcze sie wszystkiego ucze i jak dla mnie postawić to środowisko graficzne to sprowadziło sie do "emerge enlightment"

----------

## Insenic

```
emerge enlightment
```

Zainstaluje chyba E16 a nie E17 tak?

----------

## Maqlik

 *Quote:*   

> Ja na nowo zainstalowanym Gentoo2005.1 odrazu pierwsze co to E17. I do tej pory ani razu żadnej zwiechy czy czegoś podobnego!! Nie wiem z kąd Wy to bierzecie. A jestem prawie nowicjuszem w dziedzinie Linux-ów. Jeszcze sie wszystkiego ucze i jak dla mnie postawić to środowisko graficzne to sprowadziło sie do "emerge enlightment"

 

No to zeczywiscie masz fajne srodowisko... bo ja nawet takiego pakietu w portage nie mam. A takim sposobem instalujesz E16 a tu rozmowa o E17

----------

## totencham

 *Maqlik wrote:*   

> E17 prubowalem zainstalowac wiele razy, korzystalem z tego opisu http://www.linux.rk.edu.pl/art_128.html i szczerze powiem... tego srodowiska jeszcze na swoim kompie dzialajacego nie widzialem. Ostatni raz probowalem go instalowac jakies 3 miesiace temu... czyzby od tego czasu sie cos zmienilo?

 

Radzę instalować wg tego opisu: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_e17

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge enlightment
> ```
> ...

 

Tak. E17 inaczej się emerguje, pogoogluj trochę za znajdziesz howto z gentoo-wiki.

----------

## spiker

a jak komuś nie wychodzi to polecam mały skrypcik który zrobiłem (malutka modyfikacja skrypciku Muchara jeśli dobrze pamiętam  ). Skrypt ten służy do update'u ale gdy nie mamy e powinien on nam zemergować to co potrzeba. Do tego skrypu potrzeba jeszcze 2 pliki. Pierwszy (lista-e17) w którym są pakiety które będą emergowane z drzewa portage i drugi (e17_cvs_zasoby)  w którym umieszczone są pakiety których nie ma w drzewie (jak ktoś nie chce updateowac pakietow ktorych nie ma w portage to lepiej zostwić ten plik pusty). Najlepiej skrypt , plik lista-e17 i  e17_cvs_zasoby wrzucić do katalogu /root bo moga być problemy z odpaleniem (raczej będą) I jeszcze chyba nie muszę przypominać by wrzucić to do /etc/portge/package.keywords. 

Acha jeszcze jedno  :Razz:  proponuję odpalać skrypt z katalogu roota  :Razz: , bo niekiedy można natrafić na problemy.

Oczywiście skrypt ten wymaga CVS.

Od razu mówię że programista ze mnie żaden więc proszę nie oceniać tego skryptu zbyt rygorystycznie.

----------

## intruz

robie z opisu wiki i wywala mi sie przy emerge:

 *Quote:*   

>  * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.
> 
>  * That means there are NO promises it will work.
> 
>  * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF
> ...

 

staje dokladnie na ecore-9999 co z tym fantem robic ?

----------

## spiker

powiem Ci że napotkałem na ten sam błąd podczas dzisiejszego updateu (przynajmniej końcówka taka sama bo tyle pokazałeś). Poczekaj trochę, bo pewnie coś pozmieniali w ecore i nie chce się kompilować  :Smile:  (od razu mówię że nie wiem ile znaczy trochę - godzina, kilka godzin może nawet kilka dni)Last edited by spiker on Sat Jan 14, 2006 5:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## n0rbi666

```
 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I../../../src/lib/ecore -I../../../src/lib/ecore_evas -I../../../src/lib/ecore -I../../../src/lib/ecore_evas -I../../../src/lib/ecore_x -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -s -ftracer -Wall -MT ecore_evas_x.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/ecore_evas_x.Tpo -c ecore_evas_x.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/ecore_evas_x.o

In file included from ecore_evas.c:4:

ecore_evas_private.h:27:38: Evas_Engine_Software_X11.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ecore_evas_x.c:7:

ecore_evas_private.h:27:38: Evas_Engine_Software_X11.h: No such file or directory

ecore_evas_x.c: In function `_ecore_evas_x_resize_shape':

ecore_evas_x.c:265: error: `Evas_Engine_Info_Software_X11' undeclared (first use in this function)

ecore_evas_x.c:265: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

ecore_evas_x.c:265: error: for each function it appears in.)

ecore_evas_x.c:265: error: `einfo' undeclared (first use in this function)

ecore_evas_x.c:267: error: syntax error before ')' token

ecore_evas_x.c: In function `_ecore_evas_x_rotation_set':

ecore_evas_x.c:1131: error: `Evas_Engine_Info_Software_X11' undeclared (first use in this function)

ecore_evas_x.c:1131: error: `einfo' undeclared (first use in this function)

ecore_evas_x.c:1133: error: syntax error before ')' token

ecore_evas_x.c: In function `_ecore_evas_x_shaped_set':

ecore_evas_x.c:1202: error: `Evas_Engine_Info_Software_X11' undeclared (first use in this function)

ecore_evas_x.c:1202: error: `einfo' undeclared (first use in this function)

ecore_evas_x.c:1205: error: syntax error before ')' token

ecore_evas_x.c: In function `_ecore_evas_x_avoid_damage_set':

ecore_evas_x.c:1674: error: `Evas_Engine_Info_Software_X11' undeclared (first use in this function)

ecore_evas_x.c:1674: error: `einfo' undeclared (first use in this function)

ecore_evas_x.c:1681: error: syntax error before ')' token

ecore_evas_x.c: In function `ecore_evas_software_x11_new':

ecore_evas_x.c:1794: error: `Evas_Engine_Info_Software_X11' undeclared (first use in this function)

ecore_evas_x.c:1794: error: `einfo' undeclared (first use in this function)

ecore_evas_x.c:1845: error: syntax error before ')' token

make[4]: *** [ecore_evas_x.lo] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[4]: *** [ecore_evas.lo] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ecore-9999/work/e17/libs/ecore/src/lib/ecore_evas'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ecore-9999/work/e17/libs/ecore/src/lib'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ecore-9999/work/e17/libs/ecore/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ecore-9999/work/e17/libs/ecore'

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

tak się wywala u mnie, coś zepsute  :Wink: 

----------

## spiker

identyczny błąd. Pewnie jest to związane z dzisiejszym dodaniem np tego katalogu do drzewa cvs, ale ja sie nie znam na programowaniu więc moge tylko spekulować

----------

